

Ask HN: App ideas? - stevenj

Web and/or mobile.<p>Two of my ideas:<p>1. "I Want..." It'd be like fml or textsfromlastnight. There'd be text that says "I Want..." and then a form right next to it that let's the user complete the sentence. Submissions would be ranked via votes or likes. (I'd pay someone who could quickly build this.)<p>2. Something that aggregates the 10 most interesting news stories of the day and provides (aggregates) thoughtful analysis on those topics from several sources. I don't follow a lot of news online because it changes so fast, but I'd at least like to know a lot of details about a few things each day.
======
MatthewPhillips
I want an app where I can update my profile picture on all networks, without
having to individual update it on Twitter, Facebook, Buzz, etc.

------
netmau5
We're building something called The Spark Foundry over at Sparkmuse that I
think addresses #1. The basic premise is this:

1\. A person enters their idea and commits to it.

2\. That person can then spread the word via Twitter, Facebook, etc to get
others to commit.

3\. There are multiple levels of commitment, the user can commit to try a
solution out, pre-register for a beta, answer a survey, or buy it. Each
commitment puts their email on a list.

4\. Founders at Sparkmuse can see how popular ideas become. The more
commitments one has, the more validated it becomes. They can choose to build a
solution for the given wish and then have access to a large mailing list of
potential users (we don't give them the emails).

5\. Thus, user has an incentive to spread the word on their idea as it can
create an opportunity an entrepreneur wouldn't want to pass up.

We'll be releasing our first stab at this to the public in the next week. The
premise is essentially a "Kickstarter for social capital." Right now it's on
demo inside of Sparkmuse. If you'd like to check it out, please drop me a
line. We're always looking for more people to join our mission.

~~~
stevenj
What I'm thinking of is much simpler than that.

------
triviatise
here are some ideas I had a few years ago. There are people working on them
but no one has it the main stream yet: 1) anonymous peer to peer micropay.
Ability to pay someone anonymously without a 3rd party intermediary 2) real
time traffic - use tracking data from cell phone gps, GM onStar (this may be
the best) or from GPS (garmin etc) to determine real time traffic data on all
roads

3) automatic/real time insertion of product placement into videos (i.e. you
tube videos). You tube videos can specify types of products and then blue
screen those products (like a can of soda) so that google can insert them real
time into the video.

------
petervandijck
1\. Re-open <http://www.lazyweb.org/>

------
revorad
How much would you pay for 1?

